# Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

						Solo: A Star Wars Story blieb weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück. Den Film nur ein halbes Jahr nach dem umstrittenen Episode 8 anlaufen zu lassen, war sicherlich unglücklich. Den Grund fürs Scheitern sieht Regisseur Ron Howard aber auch in der Tollerei im Internet.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Ob es wirklich so war, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Aber Stimmungsmache im Netz ist im Allgemeinen zu einem Problem geworden.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Bwahaha, oder vielleicht lags daran, dass der Film nunmal bestenfalls mittelmäßig war, aber etwa 300 Mio USD an Produktionskosten verschlungen hat? Oder, dass man aus allen interessanten Charakteren im Star Wars Universum den genommen hat, der bereits eine voll erzählte Geschichte hat und noch dazu untrennbar mit der Hollywood Ikone Harrison Ford verknüpft ist?

Hätten sie einen wirklichen Nebencharakter genommen und einen soliden Film mit einem moderaten Blockbusterbudget produziert, hätten weder Internettrolle noch Episode 8 diesen Erfolg stoppen können.

Naja, hätte, hätte Fahrradkette und so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Oder, dass man aus allen interessanten Charakteren im Star Wars Universum den genommen hat, der bereits eine voll erzählte Geschichte hat und noch dazu untrennbar mit der Hollywood Ikone Harrison Ford verknüpft ist?



This.

Solo ist der einzige STAR-WARS Film, den ich (der Starwars wirklich mag) noch immer nicht gesehen habe. Als der geteasert wurde dachte ich mir schon warum zur Hölle Han Solo? Warum einen der langweiligsten und in zig Szenen durchgenudelsten Charakter fürn Spin Off nehmen? Ich meine wen hätte man denn wählen können der noch uninteressanter ist? Jar-Jar Binks? 

Nebencharaktere die eine wikrlich interessante geschichte erzählen könnten gibts nun wirklich genug. Grieveous? Mace Windu? Selbst die ersten paar Hundert Jahre von Yoda wären interessanter gewesen als irgend son Schmuggler der einen auf cool macht.


----------



## sfc (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Ich fand den durchaus sehenswert. Kein Überflieger, aber deutlich besser als der unsägliche Episode 8. Wird sicher auch an Trollen gelegen haben, dass den keiner sehen wollte. Aber nach Episode 8 und dem bereits mittelmäßigen 7 hatten die auch allen Grund dazu.

Dass der mit den ganzen Nachdrehs fast 300 Millionen Dollar gekostet hat, ist natürlich dumm. Der hätte nur 80 Millionen kosten dürfen.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Ich fand den Film auch gut. Popcorn Kino in positivem Sinne.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Vielleicht ist der Film einfach auch schlecht und der Regisseur ist nur zu stolz das zuzugeben.


----------



## tomasvittek (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

kann man so sehen. ich habe den film ausdrücklich NICHT geschaut obwohl ich bisher jeden star wars film x mal gesehen habe um disney ein zeichen zu senden das ich star wars IX so schlecht fand das ich mich heute noch aufregen könnte wenn ich über die "story" nachdenke...

hat jetzt den "armen" man aus meiner sicht tatsächlich unschuldig getroffen. aber mein recht mit meinem geldbeutel abzustimmen ist mir nun mal wichtiger.


----------



## simosh (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Immer diese fiesen Bots und Trolle. Die haben ja eine Macht, das ist unglaublich. Wir werden alle sterben, vorher sollten Ron Howard  & Konsorten noch schnell Hilfe in der Politik suchen. Die haben ja ähnliche Probleme. Am besten dieses Internet wieder abschalten, früher war alles besser usw.

Wenn dein Kackwurstfilm mal 400 Mio einnimmt und du damit versagt hast. Iwie kaputt.


----------



## Nebulus07 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Ich fand Solo sogar am Besten! Schade das es keine Fortsetzung gibt.


----------



## dynastes (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Ich finde es schade, dass Solo vermutlich keinen Nachfolger bekommen wird.  Persönlich sehe ich ihn auf dem selben Niveau wie "Rogue One" und damit als absolut sehenswert an. Besser als Episode 7 und 8 war er allemal und auch verglichen mit den anderen 6 Episoden der Hauptreihe würde er in meinen Augen nicht auf dem letzten Platz landen.

Überraschend war das schlechte Abschneiden nach "The Last Jedi" indes nicht. So oder so, Solo 2 würde ich Episode 9 an diesem Punkt bei weitem vorziehen.


Ich hoffe inständig, dass zumindest der PC Ende des Jahres gutes Star Wars-Futter bekommt, wenn Fallen Order erscheint xD


----------



## Schori (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Ich fine Episode 7 und 8 hatten beide teils dumme Logikfehler, die Grundlage an sich ist schon ziemlich Banane.
30 Jahre nach dem Fall des Imperiums gibt es immer noch Rebellen?
Habe trotzdem beide auf Disk. 

Rogue One fand ich sogar sehr gut und Solo hab ich noch nicht gesehen, werde ich aber noch irgendwann nachholen. Evtl. bei dem Gratis Monat von Disney+


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Naja. Das Star Wars Franchise ist sowieso ausgelutscht.


----------



## Homerclon (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Solo fand ich mehr als deutlich besser als Ep 7 & 8. Rogue One hat mir aber noch besser gefallen.
Nicht jede Story-Entscheidung fand ich gut, aber kaum eine fand ich wirklich schlecht, verglichen mit vielen Entscheidungen bei Ep. 7 + 8.

Gut war definitiv: es wird Hans Parsec-Aussage ins rechte Licht gerückt.

Wenn sie keine Film-Fortsetzung bringen, dann sollen sie es zumindest in Romanform fortsetzen. Oder die Idee dazu in einem Film ohne Han (als Hauptfigur) aufgreifen. Ich will wissen wie es mit dem alten Bekannten, der nur ein Gastauftritt hatte, weiter geht. Allerdings finde ich es merkwürdig, das ein Film der 125 Mio Gewinn allein an der Kinokasse gemacht hat, als unrentabel bezeichnet wird.


@Schori: Warum soll es keine Rebellen mehr geben? Es gibt unzählige Planeten und Regierungen, da kann es manche geben, mit denen nicht alle Einverstanden sind. Dort ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, das sich Rebellen finden.
Das man dies jedoch für die Fortsetzung gewählt hat, verstärkt den Eindruck einer Neuverfilmung.


----------



## Asuramaru (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ob es wirklich so war, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Aber Stimmungsmache im Netz ist im Allgemeinen zu einem Problem geworden.



jop dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu,wenn ich jetzt schon wider hier die Kommentare zu Jedi Fallen Order lese Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order - Erstes Gameplay zur Singleplayer-Hoffnung von Respawn
 und hier SW Jedi Fallen Order: EA hat das erste Gameplay gezeigt kann ich nur sagen, besonders PCGH und PCG sind absolute Hater Communitys.

Hier ist es wirklich richtig schlimm,es wird besonders gegen Star Wars und Marvel gehatet in dieser Community,das ist wirklich übel.


----------



## Nosi (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Jaja, die bösen Internet-Trolle die alle von Google bezahlt werden


----------



## raumich (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Nach Episode 8 war Solo tatsächlich ein noch tieferer Tiefpunkt. Dabei hatte alles mit Episode 7 und Rogue One  wieder so vielversprechend angefangen. Ersterer wirkte zwar wie ein Best Of der alten Trilogie und Rogue hatte eins zwei Elemente, die gewöhnungsbedürftig waren aber trotzdem waren sie sehr unterhaltsam.

Mag sein das die Stimmungsmache tatsächlich dem finanziellen Erfolg von Solo geschadet hat aber vergeigt hat er es offen gesagt selbst.


----------



## SanSold (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Der Regisseur sagt:  "Ich habe nicht den Zeitgeist getroffen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer." 

Aber für den Flop sind die "Internet-Trolle" verantwortlich.  Mehr kann man dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## Berky (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Ich weis noch das Solo in den Schlagzeilen war, wegen schlechter schauspielerischer Leistung vom Hauptdarsteller, es gab ein Regie wechsel und einige Szenen mussten nachgedreht werden. Analog dazu zeigte man jemanden in einem Video, das Harrison Ford als Junggeselle zum verwechseln ähnlich aussah, die Fans hätten lieber ihn als Darsteller gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Ich habe den Film leider immer noch nicht gesehen. 
Kann mir also kein Urteil bilden.
Aber wenn etwas permanent im Internet gebashed wird, kann das natürlich negativen Einfluss haben.


----------



## Cobar (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Ich fand den Film nicht sonderlich gut, weil er mMn ein falsches Bild von Han zeigte.
Vom coolen Draufgänger blieb in dem Film irgendwie nur ein in die falsche Frau verliebtes Weichei zurück, der mir einfach nicht sympathisch werden wollte.

Er war zwar noch etwas besser als Episode 7 (über Episode 8 brauchen wir wohl gar nicht erst zu reden), die ich schon langweilig fand, weil es wie ein schlechter Neuaufguss von Episode 4 wirkte, aber mehr bräuchte ich von dem Film wirklich nicht sehen. Das Ende hat zwar eine vielleicht interessante Fortsetzung angeteasert, aber ich bin mir bei Star Wars einfach nicht sicher, wie weit die den Karren noch in den Dreck fahren können.
Episode 9 werde ich mir daher übrigens auch nicht anschauen.


----------



## Asuramaru (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Also für mich stellen sich zwei Wichtige Fragen,was bezeichnet man als Erfolg.Aus sicht des Regisseurs ist der FInanzielle Erfolg gemeint,ich selber sehe da noch einen anderen Faktor.Ich fand Solo garnicht Schlecht und daher verstehe ich nicht warum er immer als so Schlecht bezeichnet wird.

Ich bewerte Star Wars nur untereinander und zwar mit dem was ich i nder Reihe am besten finde bis hin zum schlechtesten.

Rogue One: 10/10
Solo: 7/10
EP1: 9/10
EP2: 8/10
EP3: 7/10
EP4: 9/10
EP5: 8/10
EP6: 7/10
EP7: 8/10
EP8: 5/10

So Bewerte ich Star Wars,immer von dem aus gemessen was ich am besten finde.


----------



## 4thVariety (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*



Cobar schrieb:


> ich bin mir bei Star Wars einfach nicht sicher, wie weit die den Karren noch in den Dreck fahren können.



Keine Jedi, keine Lichtschwerter, keine Skywalkers. Nostalgiemomente die über eine fehlende Handlung hinwegtäuschen sollen. Jeder Film mit 80% Reshoots wenige Monate vor Release. Man könnte noch Droiden, Raumschiffe und Leute in weißen Rüstungen rausnehmen aber weiter in Dreck fahren würde mir spontan dann auch nicht einfallen.


----------



## Laforma666 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache fÃ¼r Scheitern verantwortlich*



Berky schrieb:


> Ich weis noch das Solo in den Schlagzeilen war, wegen schlechter schauspielerischer Leistung vom Hauptdarsteller, es gab ein Regie wechsel und einige Szenen mussten nachgedreht werden. Analog dazu zeigte man jemanden in einem Video, das Harrison Ford als Junggeselle zum verwechseln ähnlich aussah, die Fans hätten lieber ihn als Darsteller gesehen.



letzteres war ein deepfake von einem fan. also der typ sah nicht aus wie harrison ford sondern es war harrison ford 

YouTube


----------



## weed93 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Wie wärs wenn man star Wars mal in Ruhe lässt das Teil ist schon seit 20  Jahren ausgelutscht.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

"Solo" hätte gut werden können, wenn man sich auf das Wesentliche konzentriert hätte: Auf einen jungen Burschen und begeisterten Piloten, der von Corellia in die imperiale Armee flieht, sich jedoch darin auch nicht wiederfindet und anschließend als Schmuggler, Charmeur und Glücksritter unterwegs ist und dem hauptsächlich darum geht, Kohle zu machen. 
Anders ausgedrückt, es hätte ein gradliniger Abenteuerfilm sein sollen, bei dem man sich die ganze Schmonzette spart und ebenso die Vorwegnahme der Charakterentwicklung, die eigentlich erst ab Episode IV einsetzt. Dass Han sein Herz am rechten Fleck hat, hätte eher in kleinen Momenten durchblicken sollen, wenn es um Dinge geht, die seinen Prinzipien widersprechen: Beispielsweise ist es für ihn okay, Waren zu schmuggeln, aber bei Sklaven hört der Spaß auf.
Han ist als Outlaw angelegt und hätte sich auch in diesem Milieu bewegen sollen. Sprich, alles ein bißchen geerdeter und dreckiger: Keine Weltraum-Tentakelmonster und interstellare Politik, statt dessen Schmuggel-Runs, Heists und Shoot-Outs mit Piraten, verärgerten Auftraggebern und den Imps. Sozusagen eine Abrundung des Star-Wars-Universums nach unten hin und nicht der verkrampfte Versuch, unbedingt möglichst viele Anschlüsse an die Haupthandlung einzubauen.

Kurz, die Gewichtung der Handlungselemente stimmte nicht, der Stil stimmte nicht und das zig Leute an dem Film herumgedoktort haben, hat ihm auch nicht gut getan.
Ron Howard hingegen sollte stolz darauf sein, dass der Film trotz dieser Handicaps nicht schlechter und teilweise sogar besser geworden ist als der Rotz, den Disney als Fortsetzung der Saga zu bezeichnen wagt.


----------



## empy (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Also ich für meinen Teil konnte mich einfach nicht motivieren dafür ins Kino zu gehen. Prinzipiell bin ich aber interessiert. Ich finde ein Setting um Solo hat viel Potenzial, auch oder gerade weil es ohne Lichtschwerter und Jedi auskommt. Vielleicht kommt man ja irgendwann mal so ran.


----------



## dynastes (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*



raumich schrieb:


> Nach Episode 8 war Solo tatsächlich ein noch tieferer Tiefpunkt. [...]




Findest du? Weshalb siehst du das so? 

Nicht, dass ich haten will, es interessiert mich einfach tatsächlich. Episode 8 war so voll von Logikfehlern (Stichwort Hypersprung-Bombe), überflüssigem Plot (Beispiel: Die Finn-Arc, die ohne jeden Einfluss auf den Gesamtfilm bleibt und die man ersatzlos herausstreichen könnte ohne irgendetwas zu verlieren) und verdrehten Szenen (Stichwort Superman-Leia), dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie man Solo als schlechter empfinden kann. Ich habe beide seither noch je zweimal gesehen und der Eindruck, dass Solo weit besser ist, hat sich für mich nicht relativiert.



Berky schrieb:


> Ich weis noch das Solo in den Schlagzeilen war, wegen schlechter schauspielerischer Leistung vom Hauptdarsteller, es gab ein Regie wechsel und einige Szenen mussten nachgedreht werden. Analog dazu zeigte man jemanden in einem Video, das Harrison Ford als Junggeselle zum verwechseln ähnlich aussah, die Fans hätten lieber ihn als Darsteller gesehen.




Nachgedrehte Szenen sind nun nicht arg unüblich - und eine schlechte Schauspielleistung kann dem Hauptdarsteller meiner Meinung nach nicht vorgeworfen werden. Eher fängt er den Stil der Figur doch recht gut wieder ein - abgesehen davon, dass man sich von der Idee, dass "Harrison Ford in jung" eins zu eins nachgebildet werden könne, schlicht verabschieden sollte, denn das kann kaum das Ziel irgendeines Schauspielers sein.


----------



## Berky (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*



Laforma666 schrieb:


> letzteres war ein deepfake von einem fan. also der typ sah nicht aus wie harrison ford sondern es war harrison ford
> 
> YouTube



YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache fÃ¼r Scheitern verantwortlich*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> This.
> 
> Solo ist der einzige STAR-WARS Film, den ich (der Starwars wirklich mag) noch immer nicht gesehen habe. Als der geteasert wurde dachte ich mir schon warum zur Hölle Han Solo? Warum einen der langweiligsten und in zig Szenen durchgenudelsten Charakter fürn Spin Off nehmen? Ich meine wen hätte man denn wählen können der noch uninteressanter ist? Jar-Jar Binks?
> 
> Nebencharaktere die eine wikrlich interessante geschichte erzählen könnten gibts nun wirklich genug. Grieveous? Mace Windu? Selbst die ersten paar Hundert Jahre von Yoda wären interessanter gewesen als irgend son Schmuggler der einen auf cool macht.



Also wie jemand so unfähiges wie Jar Jar mehrfach mit so wichtigen Aufgaben betraut werden konnte, sollte eine sehr interessante Story abgeben. So interessant und faszinierend, das bis heute niemand eine in-universe-Erklärung gefunden hat. 

Solo war auch eine sehr gute wenn nicht sogar die beste Auswahl für ein Spin-Off. Sein Charakter ist zwar durch EP4-6 sehr detailiert ausgearbeitet, aber es ist auch von sehr viel Lebenserfahrung. Lebenserfahrung, die offensichtlich einiges umfasst, was sich seine Mitmenschen nicht einmal vorstellen können und das sich auch weit abseits der gewohnten offiziellen Imperiums-/Rebellen-Untergrund-Strukturen bewegt. Aber was genau sich in seiner Vergangenheit spannendes ereignet hat, dazu gibt es kaum Andeutungen. Einzig das er irgendwann einen Wookie getroffen und mal einem Spieler ein Raumschiff abgeluchst hat, war bekannt.

Das Problem des Films Solo: Den beiden Aspekten fügt er nur eine missratene Kindheit hinzu, nach der niemand gefragt hat. Während die als Einleitung für die gelungene Szene mit Chewy noch durchgeht, fehlen zwischen diesen ersten Schritten illegaler und interstellarer Aktivität und dem Aufstieg zum schnellsten Schmuggler der Galaxis einfach 1-2 Jahrzehnte Charakterentwicklung. Stattdessen bekommen wir die klassische Gutherzigkeit, die Han eigentlich erst während Episode IV entwickeln soll. Hätte Disney sich getraut, "Solo" mit einem Anti-Helden zu drehen und den Millenium Falcon gar nicht oder nur als Objekt der Begierde platziert, der Film wäre ein richtig guter Einstieg in die geplante Triologie gewesen. So ist er etwas halbgar und die spannenderen Lebensabschnitte wurden in zwei Folgeteile ausgelagert, die jetzt nie gedreht werden.

Empfehlen kann ich den Film an Fans trotzdem. Er ist in meinen Augen deutlich besser als Episode 1, 2 und mindestens so gut wie 7, in meiner persönlichen Rangliste sogar auf Augenhöhe mit 3. Nur an Rogue, 6, 4 oder gar 5 kommt er nicht ran. (Zu 8 kann ich nichts sagen, den hab ich wiederum nicht gesehen. Nach allem, was man so hört, gibt es dazu aber auch nichts zu sagen.)


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*

Interessante & ausführliche Sichtweise Thorsten!

Ich habe mir den Film von einen Kollegen auf DVD ausgeliehen. Werde ich mir am Wochenende mal angucken.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Film von einen Kollegen auf DVD ausgeliehen. Werde ich mir am Wochenende mal angucken.



Was ist DVD?


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist DVD?


Ich sammel eigentlich Blurays.
Aber der Kollege hat den nur auf DVD. Und mein Bluray-Player frisst auch DVDs.
So!


----------



## Cobar (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Trolle gegen Star Wars: Regisseur von Solo macht Stimmungsmache für Scheitern verantwortlich*



4thVariety schrieb:


> Keine Jedi, keine Lichtschwerter, keine Skywalkers. Nostalgiemomente die über eine fehlende Handlung hinwegtäuschen sollen. Jeder Film mit 80% Reshoots wenige Monate vor Release. Man könnte noch Droiden, Raumschiffe und Leute in weißen Rüstungen rausnehmen aber weiter in Dreck fahren würde mir spontan dann auch nicht einfallen.



Ganz so einfach ist das aber irgendwie nicht.
Rogue One hatte auch keine (richtigen) Jedi, Lichtschwerter oder Skywalkers und der war grandios.
Es kommt vielmehr darauf an, ob man eine gute Geschichte erzählt, die auch gut zu den restlichen Teilen passt.
Bei Solo war das für mich leider nicht der Fall, weil Han viel "zu gut" war (zum großen Teil durch diese unnötige Romanze), als dass ich ihm den zwielichtigen Schmuggler abgenommen hätte, der er am Anfang von Episode 4 war.


----------

